# People wonder why Jobs go over seas...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Judge orders cool-down at Sriracha factory
> 
> Huy Fong Foods, the maker of Sriracha, the trendy hot sauce, will have to partially shut down following the judge's ruling.
> 
> ...


This really isn't too political but yet people wonder why jobs are moving over seas or out of the country. Here is a factory that is bringing in tax revenue to the city and yet the city wants to shut it down to a certain extent.

I welcome them to come to my home town. I am sure it has about 50 jobs and then the other commerce it brings.....ie trucks need gas, people need lunches and soda's for breaks, possible people moving into the town....who will buy groceries, gas, homes, etc. Leave the USSR of California and move to the USSR of MN.....it is sad but true the last comment.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder how they got that passed. Cavendish Farms is right by us and we can almost always smell the oil, but they keep operating.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You don't live in CA.....that is how.

Here is another funny thing....well funny and sad. I understand that this article is that the business moved to this town a few years ago. It wasn't that it was original to this town.

But what I find funny..... Is when some people move into the country and then complain when they smell the manure from the neighboring farm. It is like you idiots....didn't you think that this would happen. Just like if you let a processing plant move into the town that you could smell what ever they are cooking or making. But again a judge (I am sure liberal) is siding and saying it is pollution or something like that. Yep watch another plant move across the border and there goes jobs, tax dollars, and infrastructure with it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had enough experience with liberals and what they consider pollution. I remember one that was upset about the "light pollution" in their yard from a small yard light a half mile away. No kidding, can you believe it? Light pollution. :eyeroll: Maybe there is a reason I think liberals are in the dark, or perhaps that is why so many hate the one who said he was the light of the world.


----------

